# Lab tests - how often after TT for cancer?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This question has been bugging me for a little while, then I saw this note from Andros on another thread...

"...you will need a doc who understands the proper lab tests to run and who is willing to titrate your replacement med every 8 weeks until you feel great!"

I had my two surgeries in February/March of this year, and have had my labs drawn exactly once since then, primarily to make sure my TSH was near zero (it was). As far as I know, I won't get labwork again until December-ish, when I have a second scan done.

I feel good/great...my TSH is very low...do I even need to worry about it? Maybe the "every 8 weeks" rule is for people who still have a partial thyroid or issues different from mine???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> This question has been bugging me for a little while, then I saw this note from Andros on another thread...
> 
> "...you will need a doc who understands the proper lab tests to run and who is willing to titrate your replacement med every 8 weeks until you feel great!"
> 
> ...


At this point, TSH should not be used for titration purposes. It is important to keep it suppressed of course but the FREES give a better picture of what is going on. As long as they are in range, you are good to go.

This may help.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

My TSH is always @ 0.03 but my FREE T3 and FREE T4 are "exactly" where they should be.

The every 8 week rule is until you are "stable"/"euthyroid." Once you are, quarterly labs are okay. Unless you don't feel well, of course.

I prefer to stay on top of it because going hypo or hyper can be insideous.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have "euthyroid envy", LOL! Can't wait to get there!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, Andros. And webster2, you'll be there soon!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you both! I added the link to my bookmarks to be full of info when I go Sept. 1 for the 1st blood test.


----------

